# Recordings of Psalm chants



## Davidius (Apr 8, 2007)

There are some selections in the _Book of Psalms for Singing_ that are psalm chants instead of metrical songs (e.g. 19C-E). I've neither sung these nor heard them sung. Does anyone know whether recordings of psalm chanting exist anywhere on the internet, from the BPS or otherwise? I have no idea where to start with them.


----------



## Ginny Dohms (Apr 9, 2007)

From what I have read, it seems now that the Anglicans, Roman Catholics, or Eastern churches are the ones most noted for their chantings. The Gregorian chanting would be relatively familiar to a lot of people.

This Music Course website from the Indiana University School of Music allows you to listen to some recordings online of the chanting, though it may not be specifically Psalms, but should give you an idea of how it is done, so you could apply the same principles to singing these Psalms.

http://www.music.indiana.edu/som/courses/m401/M401chant.html


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 11, 2007)

(Anglican) Chant Psalter Resources:

Learn the Psalm
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Singing-Psalms-Christian-Contemplative-Tradition/dp/1564555755]Singing the Psalms: How to Chant in the Christian Contemplative Tradition (Audio Cassette)[/ame] by Cynthia Bourgeault 
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Chanting-Psalms-Practical-Guide-Instructional/dp/1590302575/ref=pd_sim_b_1/104-9077978-0556763]Chanting the Psalms: A Practical Guide with Instructional CD (Paperback)[/ame] by Cynthia Bourgeault


----------



## Davidius (Apr 11, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> (Anglican) Chant Psalter Resources:
> 
> Learn the Psalm
> Singing the Psalms: How to Chant in the Christian Contemplative Tradition (Audio Cassette) by Cynthia Bourgeault
> Chanting the Psalms: A Practical Guide with Instructional CD (Paperback) by Cynthia Bourgeault



Rev. Cynthia Bourgeault, eh?  

I guess this is a good place to start. Thanks for the links, Andrew.

But there must be _someone_ who knows how to do the chants in the BPS. I mean, someone wrote them!


----------



## Scott (Apr 11, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Rev. Cynthia Bourgeault, eh?
> 
> I guess this is a good place to start. Thanks for the links, Andrew.
> 
> But there must be _someone_ who knows how to do the chants in the BPS. I mean, someone wrote them!



Yes, I was also surprised that Andrew likes her and agrees with all of her teachings.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 11, 2007)

Scott said:


> Yes, I was also surprised that Andrew likes her and agrees with all of her teachings.


----------



## Scott (Apr 11, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


>


----------

